# WTB Brooks saddle



## teisco (Jun 14, 2014)

Looking for a nice used or new Brooks for a road bike.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a B17, if you are interested


----------



## Duck (Jun 14, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 14, 2014)

Duck said:


> Like this?



Nice receiver!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck (Jun 14, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nice receiver!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Thank 'ya kindly!


----------



## bikeguy (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a new B17 special edition with large copper rivits and rails new still in the box. $120 (Thompson slant back Masterpiece seat post 27.2 if you need one $90 or together $200) These run 195 plus 145 if you buy retail....


----------



## Duck (Jun 15, 2014)

A few more pics


----------



## teisco (Jun 22, 2014)

Still looking, will widen search to any interesting leather saddle for road type bike.


----------



## teisco (Aug 4, 2014)

Still looking


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 4, 2014)

As cheap as you can get at 19.95:
http://highwheel.com/parts/index.htm
scroll down to 6221	Small Antique Style Saddle
Persons has some inexpensive ones as well:
http://www.permaco.com/en-us/dept_7.html
  I really like the Brooks seats I have. In my part of the world they are all over Craigslist.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2014)

*B72 and B65 Brooks Saddle*

Hi Teisco,
I have two used Brooks saddles that are in average used/decent condition.  Good for a rider, no rips or tears, seat tube if you need it $45 shipped.  One is missing the brooks label.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## teisco (Oct 5, 2016)

Still looking,,,hope to find one with a bit of wear and matching small rear bag.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a beauty Brooks Professional from the 70s perfectly lightly broken in. PM if interested for 200$ shipped. Also have same condition Ideale 90 flat rail special from the 70s.


----------



## fattyre (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a brand new B17 Narrow in black with black rails.  Mounted to a bike and ridden twice.  Sold the bike, kept the saddle.  PM me if interested.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 8, 2016)

Cheers to 2014.

Maybe, just maybe.....
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-brooks-b17-red.97629/


----------

